# Need help with choosing hardscape and plants



## Kravcu (11 Feb 2014)

Hi,
I made two conceptions from my roots:
1:




2:


 
(Don't look at the towel, roots were just taken out from other tank))

I think I will choose the second one.
About plants, I thought about microsorium narrow leaf, taiwan moss on "branches",staurogyne repens,hemianthus callictrichoides 'cuba' as a carpet', and something red behind the roots, propably some kind of alternanthera or rotala walichii, but I'm afraid that the tank will look too much "empty".

What do you think?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Four50 (11 Feb 2014)

Hi, just registered too and I'm certainly far from being any sort of novice, nevermind expert!
A few thoughts around the second image if I may! As it's two pieces of ?Redmoor; have you tried separating them slightly (a few inches) to give a channel through the middle and this might help 'fill out' your tank a bit as it's one of your concerns? Also what size is your tank?
As for plants, I hope some of the others may advise as my experience is from years ago and I need to get back into the swing of things again


----------



## Kravcu (11 Feb 2014)

Four50 said:


> Hi, just registered too and I'm certainly far from being any sort of novice, nevermind expert!
> A few thoughts around the second image if I may! As it's two pieces of ?Redmoor; have you tried separating them slightly (a few inches) to give a channel through the middle and this might help 'fill out' your tank a bit as it's one of your concerns? Also what size is your tank?
> As for plants, I hope some of the others may advise as my experience is from years ago and I need to get back into the swing of things again


 
Actually,it was made from two pieces of Red Moor Wood, and two pieces of oak wood.
Thanks for your help, but I've decided to choose another version 
I'll make my version of one of T. Amano tanks(http://www.varrell.com/wp-content/uploads/Nature-Aquariums-and-Aquascaping-Ideas-by-Takashi-Amano-Image-02-Splendid-Nature-Aquarium.jpg).







I'm just concerned about hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba', because I don't know how he is gonna grow on soil(fertilised with osmocote by producer) covered by gravel.


----------



## Four50 (11 Feb 2014)

Looks good, will keep an eye on this and see how it progresses


----------

